# Charging with Galaxy S6 charger



## Hooked (22/9/17)

The charger which I got with my Galaxy S6 is super-fast. It charges my phone from 15% to 100% within about an hour. Could I charge my iJust S using that charger? The iJust S takes so long to otherwise and I go into a rapid decline. I even bought another iJust S as my back-up!


----------



## zadiac (22/9/17)

Hooked said:


> The charger which I got with my Galaxy S6 is super-fast. It charges my phone from 15% to 100% within about an hour. Could I charge my iJust S using that charger? The iJust S takes so long to otherwise and I go into a rapid decline. I even bought another iJust S as my back-up!



If it charges at too high amps, it could overheat your battery. Get the max amps you can charge the iJust with first and then the amps that the charger puts out and compare. Rather be safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/9/17)

zadiac said:


> If it charges at too high amps, it could overheat your battery. Get the max amps you can charge the iJust with first and then the amps that the charger puts out and compare. Rather be safe than sorry.


 Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately the Galaxy charger doesn't state the amps, but I'll pop into mobile shop somewhere and ask them. When I first starting using Vinto e-cigs, I charged them with the Galaxy charger. I didn't realise then that it could harm the e-cig battery, but nothing happened - the e-cig batteries are still fine.


----------



## zadiac (22/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately the Galaxy charger doesn't state the amps, but I'll pop into mobile shop somewhere and ask them. When I first starting using Vinto e-cigs, I charged them with the Galaxy charger. I didn't realise then that it could harm the e-cig battery, but nothing happened - the e-cig batteries are still fine.



Yes, it might work, but rather be safe and make sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/9/17)

Hooked said:


> The charger which I got with my Galaxy S6 is super-fast. It charges my phone from 15% to 100% within about an hour. Could I charge my iJust S using that charger? The iJust S takes so long to otherwise and I go into a rapid decline. I even bought another iJust S as my back-up!


According to Google the original S6 charger is a 2amp goodie.
https://www.cellularoutfitter.com/s...-micro-usb-home-charger-ep-ta20jwe-white.html 

According to https://www.wickandwireco.com.au/products/eleaf-ijust-s-3000mah-starter-kit the ijust S supports 1amp charging.

However if I put my nokia E5 onto a 3amp usb port it still takes 2 hours to charge meaning that there is limiting circuitry on the phone that cuts off anything above 500ma.
I suspect your ijust S wont draw more than 1A even if using a 2A charger and it will still take 3 hrs for a full charge.
If its currently taking 6hrs to charge your ijust S then chances are you're using a 500ma max output usb like a laptop or pc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

I stand under correction, but i think some devices have clever circuitry that will only draw as much as they can take for their own "internal charging circuit" - in that case it is fine to use a charger that is capable of a higher amp output.

But some devices may not have this "intelligence"

Generally its best to stick to the exact specs that the manufacturer of the device provides for charging. Or less. So for example, if the charger supplied with the device puts out say 1 amp, use 1 amp or less if you are using another charger.

If you dont know what the amount is, stick to as low as possible - that seems to be the safest and also prolongs the long term lifespan of the battery in any case.

Maybe one of the more technically qualified folk can just check the above and comment if I am getting it a bit wrong. Paging @johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Thanks for the above @blujeenz , i was writing my post while you were writing yours
Great point to check the charging time to gauge how many amps are being drawn


----------



## Hooked (22/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> According to Google the original S6 charger is a 2amp goodie.
> https://www.cellularoutfitter.com/s...-micro-usb-home-charger-ep-ta20jwe-white.html
> 
> According to https://www.wickandwireco.com.au/products/eleaf-ijust-s-3000mah-starter-kit the ijust S supports 1amp charging.
> ...


The shop where I bought my iJust S told me I must charge it on 0.5 and nothing higher, which is what I'm doing. eLeaf themselves state that it can be charged at 1.0.


----------



## Hooked (22/9/17)

zadiac said:


> Yes, it might work, but rather be safe and make sure.


Since I starting using an iJust S, I'm not keen on the Vinto e-cigs anymore, anyway but - they're handy for use when driving because they're the same shape as a cigarette and thus easy to hold - and not much vapour!


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> According to Google the original S6 charger is a 2amp goodie.
> https://www.cellularoutfitter.com/s...-micro-usb-home-charger-ep-ta20jwe-white.html
> 
> According to https://www.wickandwireco.com.au/products/eleaf-ijust-s-3000mah-starter-kit the ijust S supports 1amp charging.
> ...


@blujeenz Thanks so much for taking the trouble to look up the info on Google. That was very helpful of you!


----------



## blujeenz (23/9/17)

Hooked said:


> @blujeenz Thanks so much for taking the trouble to look up the info on Google. That was very helpful of you!


You're most welcome.
I dont have the ijust, but from what I've read they do get rather hot when charging, probably the reason the sales folk told you to charge at 500ma, less failures/ returns for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (10/10/17)

I use my phone charger or power bank to charge my vape, have been for the last year.. Havent noticed any degradation or problems.


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> I use my phone charger or power bank to charge my vape, have been for the last year.. Havent noticed any degradation or problems.


Which vape do you charge @Seemo.wm ? It might be more powerful than mine.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (10/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Which vape do you charge @Seemo.wm ? It might be more powerful than mine.


I charge all my mods and ijust s with 2A galaxy S5 charger and had no issues but it will not charge faster as the ijust s has 1A charging max.


----------



## Seemo.wm (10/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Which vape do you charge @Seemo.wm ? It might be more powerful than mine.


 Sigelei fuchai.. Yeah it is more powerful than the ijust.. dual battery mod, 2amp charging.. i guess it just boils down to the mod you are utilising @Hooked


----------



## David Pilkington (10/10/17)

When I bought my first mod the person at Vape Monkeys said that you should avoid the fast charging phone chargers as the high amps could damaging the USB port on the device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I charge all my mods and ijust s with 2A galaxy S5 charger and had no issues but it will not charge faster as the ijust s has 1A charging max.



And it hasn't damaged anything as @David Pilkington was told (in above post)? My Galaxy S6 is a super charger


----------

